# Nomacorc Select Series 900



## Tristan_ (May 21, 2014)

I've been looking for a good medium-to-long-term storage cork that will treat my wines well for 5 years, but will also allow me to store the wines however I please (I hate having to lay them on their side). 

I've been looking forever for a good source for nomacorcs, and finally found one at my local HB shop! After I mentioned I liked nomacorcs, the owner started stocking them, and at a good price too boot. How's that for service? 

If anyone else is looking for a source, search for nomacorc at:
http://www.biyhomebrewsupply.com/

I've been using these corks for about 1 year, and have had no troubles. They do seem to have a firmer seal than traditional corks, which I assume has to do with the adhesion of the synthetic material to the glass. These in particular are also 1.5" instead of 1.75" #9's, but nomacorc says the length doesn't affect the oxygen transfer rate for their corks.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 21, 2014)

I was at a fairly well established winery the other day and they had a unique way of storing their wine, after about three days, they turn the bottles upside down in the boxes. No longer any need to store on the sides. Not saying I am recommending this or will do it, just saw it and went HUMMMMM


----------



## Tristan_ (May 21, 2014)

I tried that. After my first busted bottle, I stopped.


----------



## bkisel (May 21, 2014)

Great product!

I gave them a shout out awhile back... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/nomacorc-shout-out-44226/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 21, 2014)

I have been using nomacorcs for many years - considering I don't have the room to keep the on their sides.


----------



## bkisel (May 22, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have been using nomacorcs for many years - considering I don't have the room to keep the on their sides.



Are you using the Select 900s? That's what Nomacorc recommended I use with my Italian floor corker. From where do you purchase your Nomacorcs?

Thanx...


----------



## Tristan_ (May 23, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Are you using the Select 900s? That's what Nomacorc recommended I use with my Italian floor corker. From where do you purchase your Nomacorcs?
> 
> Thanx...



Bkisel, check out the site in my original post. My local HB shop sells them, and priced quite reasonably I might add. I'll copy the link here again:
http://www.biyhomebrewsupply.com/


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2014)

Tristan_ said:


> Bkisel, check out the site in my original post. My local HB shop sells them, and priced quite reasonably I might add. I'll copy the link here again:
> http://www.biyhomebrewsupply.com/



Thanks...

Yes, I followed your link on the first post and those do appear to be decent prices. I'm thinking maybe a thousand count to get the price down even further. The site from your link sells a hundred count and the price remains the same even if you were to order 10 100 count bags.


----------

